# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  гаджеты для Windows 7

## AnVik

отличные гаджеты! на свой комп поставил и пока только рад! некоторые очень даже полезные оказались!!!http://depositfiles.com/files/9zo6myx4f у кого нибудь еще есть? скиньте если есть)))

----------

mon-ter (01.12.2011)

----------


## vitoskg

http://turbo.to/fl4vkbhqzrzl/metro7-setup.exe.html меня как в widows 8

----------

